# Sue Medley Songs?



## stanleyjames (Oct 27, 2008)

Off her debut album back in the mid-late 70's ... Two Sue Medley songs I would like to find TAB or chrod charts for:

Dangerous Times
Maybe the Next Time

Anyone out there can help??

Stan the Man


----------

